# Pure food verdict



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Well jasper thought it was yummy! The waiting for it to soak was a nightmare....mr impatient!!! But well worth the 15mins wait. He finished it 5 mins ago and he's still licking his lips and keeps going back to lick his bowl! Brilliant....I will most certainly be ordering more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah! Way to go Jasper......Max want to know if you have tried raw tripe yet.....he says it is THE thing to eat!.......and I like it because its cheap! Haha!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A chicken wing for tea and sorted


----------

